# skyline



## Guest (Apr 30, 2002)

is the new concept GT-R comming to the US?


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

Probably not. The US version of the GT-R is coming over as the G35 Coupe. You'll find images of it on Infiniti's website.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2002)

but its not the same at all...


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

After talking to the Nissan Motor Corporation in Hawaii, Ltd. Director of Sales and Marketing, I came away with this understanding of the shared platform:

US Market 350Z = JDM Fairlady Z (2dr/2seater)
US Market G35 = JDM V35 Skyline (4dr/4seater)
US Market G35 Coupe = JDM GT-R (2dr/2+2)

Whether or not the JDM GT-R gets the VG35DE, RB26DETT, or the rumored V8 is not yet known.

Of course I could be totaly wrong on this.


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

*new GT-R*

I heard new V35 based GT-R will get new 4000cc V8 motor and it will be sold in U.S. 

That's what I was finding out by reading Japanese magazines.


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: new GT-R*



CarbonBlack200 said:


> *I heard new V35 based GT-R will get new 4000cc V8 motor and it will be sold in U.S.*


If you read right then the GT-R would not be the V35. The reason why the newest generation Skyline is called a V35 is to separate the model ID from the GT-R which would continue with the R series and be known as the R35.

BTW, a 4.0L engine would be small considering the FX45 (which I think also comes from the same platform as the cars I listed above) uses the 4.5L V8 also found in the Q45.


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

interesting... 

The info i got was probablly wrong, but there are so many rumors floating around right now. What I heard about New GT-R motor is a 400HP 4.0L V8. (Probablly VK45 based) I heard XVL chassis is going to be the base, but it will probablly going to be completely different than V35 Skyline like Hawaii_SE-R said.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

All I know is that the USDM G35 is not = to the JDM Skyline GT-R.


Granted the USDM G35 IS a Skyline in Japan, but it is not the GT-R.


The GT-R is still in the concept stages. It may or may not be based on the G35.


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *All I know is that the USDM G35 is not = to the JDM Skyline GT-R.*


There is a great possibility that the G35 Cooupe is the GT-R. Look at the picture you posted and look at this one from Infiniti's website:


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Not all Skylines are GT-R's.
Like I said, the USDM G35 Coupe is a Skyline in Japan, but it is not the GT-R.

The pic I posted is a concept drawing of what the G35 coupe might look like as the GT-R.


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

Nissan has made it clear that the Skyline and the GT-R will be different car lines even if they share the same platform. Much like the B14 Sentra was the 4-door and the B14 200SX was the 2-door.

You are right, once upon a time, not all Skylines were GT-Rs but the next generation GT-Rs will not be Skylines by name. GT-Rs will the the 2-door vehicles of the platform with a good chance that it will carry the 4.5 liter engine from the FX45 and Q45.

The G35 Coupe is not a Skyline. Therefore, what is it? Probably the USDM GT-R.

Of course this should all be clear by the end of the year when all cars from this shared platform are made public: G35; G35 Coupe; 350Z; FX45; GT-R . . .


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

check out this thread

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=465


----------

